# Sanitizing bottles



## rrussell (Mar 11, 2016)

Does anyone sanitize their bottles with meta solution and then rinse them before bottling? I don,t rinse them and sometimes can still taste kmeta even after wine has aged for over a year.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 11, 2016)

Do you drain them after rinsing? How strong is the KMeta solution you're mixing?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 11, 2016)

I use kmeta with citric acid to lower the pH on the sanitizing solution. I do not rinse as that would defeat the process. I use 1 tbsp kmeta to 1 tbsp citric acid per gallon water.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 11, 2016)

If you're hanging the bottles on a tree to drain the sanitizing part is not your issue. It's more likely you have too much meta in your wine to begin with.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 11, 2016)

After use(drinking of wine) and accumulation of 10-15 empty bottles, I soak inside and outside in a mild oxyclean solution. De-label and rinse inside out really well. Store upside down in wine box. When ready to use, rinse out bottle with hot water, spray a little star san in them, rinse, fill, done. So far, never had a problem and have some wines over 2yrs. old.


----------



## rrussell (Mar 11, 2016)

I use 2 oz per gallon and the only kmeta I use during making is what comes with the kit, unless I plan to bulk age a lot longer than required. Can I get by with a weaker mix?


----------



## Johnd (Mar 11, 2016)

rrussell said:


> I use 2 oz per gallon and the only kmeta I use during making is what comes with the kit, unless I plan to bulk age a lot longer than required. Can I get by with a weaker mix?



I can't tell you the oz / gallon off the top of my head, but my sanitizing solution is KMS and water, 3 TBS / gallon. Mix it in a 1 gallon glass jug and keep it sealed tight at all times when not in use, I use this for all of my sanitizing needs. As inexpensive as KMS powder is, I wouldn't take any chances going lighter.


----------



## rrussell (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for all your imput. Sounds like everyone does things similarly to me. I may just cut down the kmeta that comes in the kit slightly as it seems like they send more than they used to. It has only happened with a few bottles of my more recent kits made the end of 2014. Maybe they did not drain completely on my bottle tree also.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2016)

I have been using this method for years now - but I use a heaping 1 tsp of meta and equal amounts of citric acid

http://www.eckraus.com/8-oz-sodium-metabisulfite.html

TO SANITIZE EQUIPMENT: All equipment should be cleaned with soapy water first. Dissolve 1 teaspoon of Sodium Bisulfite per each gallon of water. Also add 1/2 teaspoon of Citric Acid. Sanitize fermentation vessels by putting in 2 to 3 inches of solution in the bottom of the vessel. Seal the vessel air-tight for 20 minutes to allow the fumes from the solution to permeate the inside walls. You can also put in the vessel other equipment such as hoses, hydrometer, air-locks, rubber stoppers to be sanitized at the same time.


----------



## rrussell (Mar 11, 2016)

I have been reading about kmeta vs sodium bisulfide. They say kmeta can leave a taste if too strong a solution or too much amount is used. Does not say this for sodium bisulfide. Any reason not to switch to sodium bisulfide for sanitizing? Thanks, Ron. Also do you need to use citric acid when you use sodium bisulfide.


----------



## Brian55 (Mar 11, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have been using this method for years now - but I use a heaping 1 tsp of meat and equal amounts of citric acid
> 
> http://www.eckraus.com/8-oz-sodium-metabisulfite.html
> 
> TO SANITIZE EQUIPMENT: All equipment should be cleaned with soapy water first. Dissolve 1 teaspoon of Sodium Bisulfite per each gallon of water. Also add 1/2 teaspoon of Citric Acid. Sanitize fermentation vessels by putting in 2 to 3 inches of solution in the bottom of the vessel. Seal the vessel air-tight for 20 minutes to allow the fumes from the solution to permeate the inside walls. You can also put in the vessel other equipment such as hoses, hydrometer, air-locks, rubber stoppers to be sanitized at the same time.



A heaping tsp of meat?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2016)

DAMM auto correct - META


----------



## dralarms (Mar 11, 2016)

I was doing straight kmeta and you could taste it, vacuumpumpman suggested the 1 to 1 kmeta and citric acid. I bottled some the other day and had 1/2 bottle left over, gave it to my son and he could not taste kmeta.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Mar 11, 2016)

I use Sodium Metabisulfite now and can not wait until I run out of it. It has an extremely strong smell to it that will take your breath away, especially if you have breathing problems.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 12, 2016)

I use 3 tbsp of k-meta & 1 tsp of citric acid per gallon. Looks like that's stronger than most of you use. I do let the bottles drain on my bottle rack at least 4 hours, most times over night to space out the work load. Roy


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 12, 2016)

Key word in the original post is "sometimes". The K-meta in that batch remains consistent throughout. The only thing that would change is your senses of taste and smell. Consider decanting for a bit before consuming. That may allow SO2 to disperse. Also consider what you may be eating prior to taking a sip. That may be skewing your taste buds!!


----------



## terrymck (Mar 12, 2016)

I only have one word for you guys "StarSan"! Or maybe that's two.


----------



## cintipam (Mar 12, 2016)

Winenoob66, hate to burst your bubble but Kmeta doesn't smell any less bad than sodium meta. In fact, that smell is how you know it is still working. You just gotta learn to not breath either the liquid or the powder, except in carefully controlled sniffs to make sure it hasn't lost its power.

Pam in cinti


----------



## heatherd (Mar 12, 2016)

I agree with the StarSan. Doesn't smell at all! Foams a little but that's ok.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Mar 14, 2016)

StarSan is what I will be switching to then.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 16, 2016)

I use straight k-meta solution to rinse the inside of each bottle, then hang each bottle on a bottle tree for 5-10 minutes. 

For sanitizing, I believe that there is nothing actually wrong with using NA-meta. I prefer K-meta because potassium is naturally occurring in grapes. Not so with Na.

Citric acid is very harsh. I would be too worried about it making my wine more tart or my PH changing (even though the amount is minimal).


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 16, 2016)

Winenoob66 said:


> I use Sodium Metabisulfite now and can not wait until I run out of it. It has an extremely strong smell to it that will take your breath away, especially if you have breathing problems.



Indeed on taking your breath away!! However you're not going to be breathing it and the strong smell tells you it is functioning as it should


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 26, 2016)

*K-Meta, acid, rinse, no-rinse ......*

I use 3 Tbls. K-Meta and 1 Tbls. Tartaric Acid in one gallon spring water for sanitizing. I don't wait more than a couple of minutes before using equipment like racking cane, hoses, carboys, etc. I drain the sanitized bottles maybe 10 minutes. I've tried rinsing and not rinsing and cannot detect any difference in the wine, young or old - even some Cabernet I have that's 5 years old!


----------

